# Tablet under Rs 10000/-



## mayoorite (Nov 24, 2011)

hi 
guys i am collecting money for my first tablet pc and could afford tablet under Rs 10000/-.So suggest me some which are reliable for long term use like nokia phones.It should have 3g,should able to open .docx,.pptx,.pdf formats.I am class xi student and need for general purpose.But it should have atleast 1Ghz processor,can play hd videos,minimum 6 hours battery,supports Audio formats	MP3,WMA,MP2,OGG,AAC,M4A,MA4,FLAC,APE,3GP,WAV
Video formats(1080P)	AVI（H.264, DIVX, DIVX, XVID, rm, rmvb, WMV, MOV, MP4（H.264, MPEG, DIVX, XVID), DAT（VCD), VOB（DVD), MPEG, MPG, FLV（H.263，H.264), ASF, TS, TP, 3GP, MPG etc,,can be upgraded to honeycomb or ICS.


----------



## pankaj. (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,

go for beetel magiq ,

note : beetel magiq not beetel magiq II,

try to find beetel magiq if not able to find then go for beetel magiq II .

you can make voice call , video calls , 3G support android tablet,

3g support is not supportted by low end tablets u need to speed atleast 25K for other brands like samsung sony hp etc

better then other indian spice/hcl etc tabs.

2nd one is Reliance tab , but it work for reliance only & beetel can work with any operator 

or wait for atleast 3 month because tablet war is comming  wait & watch.

thanks


----------



## mayoorite (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks buddy i`ll buy it later


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2011)

I think currently as mentioned by Pankaj the beetel one would be a good for under 10k. I have a spice tab which I bought for around 13k. That has all the features you asked for. But I heard  reliance is better but you need to have Reliance connection. 

If I were you I would wait to see if prices come down rather than going for a 10k tablet.

I'm also planning to sell of my Spice tablet you can find the details in the bazaar section.


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 25, 2011)

Reliance Tab is really good but it is not in the range of Rs.10,000/-


----------



## pankaj. (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

New launch beetel magiq glide with captive screen & 1 Ghz processor ,

but @ 11900 ,but still the best

thanks


----------



## mayoorite (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks i could increase my budget by 1or 2 thousand


----------



## Tenida (Dec 12, 2011)

Amazon kindle fire is available at ebay @ 12.5k.....


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 12, 2011)

mayoorite said:


> thanks buddy i`ll buy it later





mayoorite said:


> thanks i could increase my budget by 1or 2 thousand



Buy later means December? when are you planning to buy?


----------



## ash2win (Dec 13, 2011)

i think you should wait for indian made aakash tablet to hit market.
Aakash tablet to arrive in the market - Tablets


----------



## pankaj. (Dec 13, 2011)

Akash have 300+ Mhz processor & no voice call , its just useless IMO ,its like having 486 on the age of i7 

@mayoorite Dollar prices are going up  , I think u should buy it asap else its going up like other modals

kindle fire do not support 3g calls . Kindle Fire vs iPad 2 vs Nook - Tablets

you can have a mobile + tab in 12K then why should u pay more then 12K for just an tablet ???? & have a good phone in 6 K ? 

so i think gilde is a good choice 

pls if u know any more tab then ley us know
but should support 5 basic features

1 3g data & Voice+Video call
2. Unlocked for all operators
3. Andriod with good memory support
4. Blue tooth calling 
5. Captive touch screen 

6. may be work as 3g modem for laptop  (Not required)

I think this is required for india cost effective tablet 

Thanks


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 14, 2011)

Any idea about battery backup of Beetel Magiq Glide ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2011)

Wait for Aakash2. Coming out on Jan end. It has 700MHz processor and can view the document formats you stated and has 5hrs battery life and costs 3000. Well at this cost it does exactly what it is supposed to - replace those heavy textbooks from your bags and help update facebook/twitter status and browse forums and nothing more.

Really I'm amazed at people bashing it just because of its hardware. Its good enough for the purpose its intended for and costs as much as a really cheap feature phone.

Anyway, as many suggested, @ 10k its better to wait a bit. There is going to be a tablet war soon at that price range.

PS: Buy any Android tablet, but just avoid apple like plague even if they sell a 15k iPad. I have had too many WTF moments with my iPad2 to vouch for that


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any korean or japanese ones like below? Please suggest as even am looking for the same...

Veedee D10 - 7" Capacitive Tablet PC 1.5 Ghz MID Android 2.3 Wifi 1080P HDMI | eBay


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a spice tab which is a decent product.It has almost all the features mentioned above by Pankaj.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 15, 2011)

^^ buddy we know u r trying hard to sell spice tab..but I dont think it can match Beetel (Airtel product)


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ buddy we know u r trying hard to sell spice tab..but I dont think it can match Beetel (Airtel product)



Too be honest when I first was looking for a tablet under 10k I wanted to go for the airtel one. But in some forums they had suggested  not to go for it. 

Also if at all anything good is available for around 13k I think its the reliance tab however we need to take reliance connection.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 15, 2011)

^yups u r rite..but why didnt u take that Beetel one ? Any cons of that ?


----------



## pankaj. (Dec 16, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Any korean or japanese ones like below? Please suggest as even am looking for the same...
> 
> Veedee D10 - 7" Capacitive Tablet PC 1.5 Ghz MID Android 2.3 Wifi 1080P HDMI | eBay



Hi, 

this one do not support video /voice call  ,
3G Model 	USB-Dongle

not useful for us


----------



## Charley (Dec 17, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Wait for Aakash2. Coming out on Jan end. It has 700MHz processor and can view the document formats you stated and has 5hrs battery life and costs 3000. Well at this cost it does exactly what it is supposed to - replace those heavy textbooks from your bags and help update facebook/twitter status and browse forums and nothing more.[/COLOR]



Good News. 

Do you have a news link ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2011)

Charley said:


> Good News.
> 
> Do you have a news link ?



*www.aakashtablet.com/


----------



## mayoorite (Dec 17, 2011)

how this Ainovo novo7 Android 4.0 ICS in just $99 ?



*www.mywindowsclub.com/attachments/Resources/5352-16100-images-58.jpg




Specification of Nova 7:

The Novo 7 is a tablet with Android OS. This Nova 7 has the latest Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich OS installed in it. This Nova 7 tablet is the first tablet to have Android 4.0 OS that to the latest Android4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich. Nova 7 is a touchscreen with 7inch wide of display with multi-touch input to the users. Nova 7 is powered with Ingenic JZ4770 processor which runs on the MIPS based XBurst CPU which is clocked at 1 Ghz. This Nova 7 tablet includes some other extra features like Wi-Fi support, HDMI 1.3, USB 2.0 connectivity. It also has a slot for microSD card for the expansion of memory if needed. Nova 7 is a dual camera tablet with both front and rear side. The rear camera is with 2 mega pixel which can be also used for video recording. Nova 7 also has the capability to connect with internet on the go either with 3G or Wi-Fi. This makes you to be online anytime and anywhere. The main important feature about Nova 7 is, it has standby time of 30hours and even 8 hours of continuous playback time. All this are possible due to its battery, as it is powered by an 4,000 mAh battery to withstand long run.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 19, 2011)

mayoorite,What's your budget? I would advise you not to go for the lesser priced tablets. You will regret later.


----------



## pankaj. (Dec 22, 2011)

Aakash2 may be good one if voice call supported,

it says wifi & GPRS ,

Gprs is slow  

i m not buying it


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 22, 2011)

I think voice call is supported ..plus its a gud buy..its UBISLATE 

Five reasons why UbiSlate 7 should have - Tablets


----------



## mayoorite (Dec 27, 2011)

i dont want ubislate nor any Aakash tabs. please review "Milagrow TabTop MGPT02-8 GB".


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 27, 2011)

I think you should increase your budget a bit and then go for Reliance 3g tab


----------



## mayoorite (Dec 27, 2011)

I could raise my budget upto Rs13000. And could wait till march. I need a tab which is upgradable to new android 4.0 or 3.2 and have atleast 1Ghz cpu. How about HCLMe?


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 28, 2011)

mayoorite said:


> i dont want ubislate nor any Aakash tabs. please review "Milagrow TabTop MGPT02-8 GB".



Any reason for disliking ubislate ??


----------



## mayoorite (Dec 28, 2011)

no 1ghz processor nor support for new android os ,only 2gb internal storage.Poor resistive touch screen,Very low resolution"800x480 pixels",extremely poor battery only"3 hours".Not a good choice when you have 12000-13000 budget.


----------



## mayoorite (Dec 29, 2011)

"BlackBerry PlayBook prices slashed by 50%, till December 31."Did playbook support all android apps perfectly?What is agent 001 email id?
How is mercury mtab?




> mTAB
> 
> Specifications
> LCD Display	7" TFT (800*480 pixels) 16:9
> ...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Blackberry PlayBook runs on Blackberry OS and not Android. So dont expect android applications to run in Playbook.

update: googled a bit and found that playbook supports android applications and still its in beta phase.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Currently playbook doesnt support android.
I think it will be released within two months.
The best thing is it has BBM


----------



## pankaj. (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

see Mercury mTAB Review

Its look like it support external 3g usb modem , external will not support calling

1 thing i read yesterday that Android 2.3 is for mobile for tablet Android 3+ is good. 

thanks


----------

